# MECA in Mesa,Chandler Queen Creek -Arizona show.



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Triple R Performance 
Location 7931 E. Pecos Road Ste. 119, 85212 
Comments Registration & Cliniques @ 10 AM, Judging @ 11 AM 

THIS SHOW IS EXPECTED TO BE HUGE TURNOUT AND HUGE NUMBERS. DONT MISS IT


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope to see some of you out there. From the meet and greet pics it looks like we have some great SQ guys in the area and the last show didn't have a huge SQ crowd.


J


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Godsmack said:


> Hope to see some of you out there. From the meet and greet pics it looks like we have some great SQ guys in the area and the last show didn't have a huge SQ crowd.
> 
> 
> J


MECA has a good number of sq guys. 

MECA is strong in the valley. Come on out and play


----------



## cflannery (Mar 5, 2008)

Subzero, it was nice to meet you at the meet & greet event in Scottsdale on Saturday. Never been to a MECA event but I'm considering coming up from Tucson to check it out.


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

The real Subzero said:


> MECA has a good number of sq guys.
> 
> MECA is strong in the valley. Come on out and play




I came up for the 3x about a month or two ago.


Barring anything dumb happening I'll be up for this one too.


J


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

alrighty guys and gals, Im headed to cali for finals. I hope to see you guys at the MECA show next weekend.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be there. Anyone else?


J


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

guess not. but I will be there for a lil bit


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope anyone else who came out enjoyed themselves!!! I know I did!!


J


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Godsmack said:


> Hope anyone else who came out enjoyed themselves!!! I know I did!!
> 
> 
> J


glad you enjoyed the show. Thats how we do it at MECA meets. I wasnt sure who was who.


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

I was the guy with the dual mohawks running the grill.


Didn't run since the wife wanted to take the 'new' truck.


J


----------



## meollevan (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey,
I never heard about MECA in Mesa,Chandler Queen Creek -Arizona show.If any body attend this show kindly share the some the pictures..

Thanks in advance
Locksmith Chandler


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

meollevan said:


> Hey,
> I never heard about MECA in Mesa,Chandler Queen Creek -Arizona show.If any body attend this show kindly share the some the pictures..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Locksmith Chandler




This is what it is . it is a car audio show. and a show n shine



MECA Car Audio - YouTube


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

TRP went out of business They had a few shows there and I am not sure if anyone got pictures.


----------

